# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Aloe Vera

## crashdive123

We transplanted some Aloe plants today.  They weren't doing so well in the area we had them.  For those of you that live in climates where planting them outside is not an option, they do well indoors in pots.  Quite a few medicinal uses for it.  I harvested some of the "pulp" to be used later.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I have one of those plants around to treat burns but just cut when I need it. What else is it used for and how do you store it and use it later?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Me too great to have around...see my knife and gun pics.

----------


## crashdive123

I normally just cut off a small piece as I need it.  Two of the leaves were damaged while transplanting.  I've used it for burns (including sunburn) and for dry skin.  I do want to explore some of the other uses for it.  I put it in a small bottle and tucked it away in the fridge to use later.

Here's a bit more information -




> The Aloe Vera Plant
> Although there are many Aloe's the term Aloe Vera (�true Aloe�) refers to the Aloe Barbadensis Miller. Fully grown the plant stands 60 to 90 cm high, and a mature leaf is 7 to 10 cm across at the base, weighing 1.5 to 2 kg.
> The lower leaf of the plant is used for medicinal purpose. If the lower leaf is sliced open, the gel obtained can be applied on the affected area of the skin. Leaves and seeds are the two edible parts of Aloe Vera.
> The Aloe leaf structure is made up of four layers:
> Rind - the outer protective layer;
> Sap - a layer of bitter fluid which helps protect the plant from animals;
> Mucilage Gel - the inner part of the leaf that is filleted out to make Aloe Vera gel.
> Aloe Vera (inner gel) contains the 8 essential Amino Acids that the human body needs but cannot manufacture.
> Aloe Vera has a bitter taste which can be unpleasant in the raw state. It is possible to get used to the taste of plain Aloe Vera gel, but if you can't the addition of some fruit juice helps to make it more palatable.
> ...


Source:  http://www.disabled-world.com/artman...loe-vera.shtml

----------


## oly

> I have one of those plants around to treat burns but just cut when I need it. What else is it used for and how do you store it and use it later?



http://www.herbco.com/p-1290-aloe-powder.aspx

----------


## bulrush

I use aloe for treating sunburn, it works great at that. It is also great for treating regular burns. Have not tried it on poison ivy. The active ingredient in poison ivy, an oil, will still be there irritating your skin, so not sure aloe will help much with that. 

I also use it for any "mystery dermatitis". I.e. any rash of unknown origin. Also good for razor burn, dry skin (like heels).

----------


## Justin Case

It Stinks doesn't it ?  my friend has a big plant and it smells like B/O?   but I think his dogs pee on it,,  maybe thats why,,  ???

----------


## crashdive123

> It Stinks doesn't it ?  my friend has a big plant and it smells like B/O?   but I think his dogs pee on it,,  maybe thats why,,  ???


Must be his dogs.  It has no/very little smell at all.

----------


## smhg

Crash, how did you harvest it for storage?  I have a huge plant in the yard and was thinking to do the same thing.  We use it for burns and dry skins, but I was thinking of storing it to try for other uses.  I remember another post where people were talking about using juice.  

For now I was just wanting to learn how to harvest.

Thanks!

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash, how did you harvest it for storage?  I have a huge plant in the yard and was thinking to do the same thing.  We use it for burns and dry skins, but I was thinking of storing it to try for other uses.  I remember another post where people were talking about using juice.  
> 
> For now I was just wanting to learn how to harvest.
> 
> Thanks!


I just tried it with a few pieces in a plastic bottle.  I kept it in the fridge for a couple of weeks.  It was mostly liquid after that period of time.  I know I should have taken one for the team and burned myself to check on the effectiveness, but did not. :Blushing:   So - not really sure if it is still good to treat burns after storing - but there was no odor or apparent spoilage.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Maybe it's time to fire up the forge blindfolded?

----------


## Loreseed

I've heard through the grapevine and for all I know this could be false, I'll do some research when I have time. But I'veh eard there is a way to render Aloe to be edible? Anybody have a word on this? Just wanted to ask.

----------


## Justin Case

> I've heard through the grapevine and for all I know this could be false, I'll do some research when I have time. But I'veh eard there is a way to render Aloe to be edible? Anybody have a word on this? Just wanted to ask.


see post 4..

----------


## Loreseed

I don't see what you are referring to. I am curious of the process if there is one. Confused >.<!

----------


## Justin Case

> I don't see what you are referring to. I am curious of the process if there is one. Confused >.<!


Take a look here http://www.aloe-vera-and-handy-herbs...aloe-vera.html

----------


## Vulspire

I have to say, thats a very big plant compared to what i grew in pots. O.o

----------


## grrlscout

> It Stinks doesn't it ?  my friend has a big plant and it smells like B/O?   but I think his dogs pee on it,,  maybe thats why,,  ???


I've read that if it stinks, it's being over-irrigated (perhaps in his case, over peed on!). It causes it to rot, below the soil line.

I tried to harvest some last year, and it smelled like DEATH.  :Tongue Smilie:  So I Googled it.

----------


## Valtic

I like aloe... Did you know,
you can make toothpaste with it? Huh...
or maybe that was the recipe with ash. Natural toothpaste... Old book I have, with oldtyme herbal recipes in it...good book.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Can we get a name on that book? I'm interested in things like this.

----------


## catfish10101

Never harvested it myself, my huge aloe died this winter from the freeze, but I do keep a bottle of store bought aloe in the fridge for sunburns in the summer. Helps greatly with healing sunburns, and keeping it in the fridge (mixed 50/50 with water in a spray bottle) makes it better than anything for relief of the self inflicted pain of a sunburn or small burns,

----------


## Blasfemo

it is my understanding that if you use a mechanical process to get the aloe vera gel and add something like C vitamin it can be kept for some time, i have bought the gel  a traditional product here near me in a herbs fair and it worked almost like the one i get from my own aloe at time... no smell changes and i have it for 6 months not freezer stored...

----------


## rwc1969

I've kept unrefrigerated supposedly 100% pure aloe vera gel for years and it never went bad. Although, it was a commercial product so for all I know it was pasteurized or something to prevent spoilage.

----------


## ATough

i have an aloe plant outside my home, works wonders for sunburns/burns and skin irritation or small scraps/cuts speeds the healing process up very nicely.

----------


## crashdive123

ATouugh - I see you're in Florida now.  What part?

----------


## esp

I use the aloe plant I have the same as you all do, utilizing the cell and the liquid, however, how about those green parts of the leaves that most throw away.

i cut them up and dehydrate them as I would any green vegetable. 

i have never done it but was told that I can use them in stir fries etc, maybe they have nutritional value, i don't know, but if they are edible they could be yet another survival food.

----------


## Justme

I had read and I can't remember where, but aloe causes extreme diarrhea when you eat it. I like Montezuma's revenge level of diarrhea. I wouldn't eat it. I would use it on cuts, either aloe or honey.

----------


## forddavid17

I usually used it for my hair...

----------


## nig

I have a big pot of it growing by my fire indoors next to my ground ivy and ribwort i have way too many plants in my pad but there are good for helping to keep the flat cooler in the hot weather too.

----------


## natertot

You can liquify aloe, then add a little bit of citric acid for a preservative for longer storage. If you have heartburn or indigestion, you can drink about 1oz of it for relief. You do not want to drink a large amount as it will cause diarrea. However, if you are constipated, it will help with that as well. Just some internal benefits!

----------


## wildman

i had a case of foot rot once and when letting my feet breath in the evenings i used aloe-the difference was INTSANT!! the morning after the first night i used it and all the torn rot was healed. i now aloe my feet when ever my feet have been in shoes for more than a day-(busy life, plus for some reason my feet sweat alot. lol)

----------


## Wildthang

I chop them up, and let them ferment, then I make wine out of it, it is a long lost secret of the Myans!

----------


## randyt

A few years back my mom was dying from pancreatic cancer and I was on a island starting a project that was the largest project I've ever tackled. I think between the two pressures, my mom being by far the most intense. I developed gastritis. Long story short I started to drink aloe vera juice and I think it was instrumental in healing my stomach. I can now drink beer and coffee. For the longest time I drank ginger and licorice root tea. Deep fried foods tear me up though, that's ok, not healthy anywoo.

----------


## birdman6660

just chedked summa the links  .... soooooo many uses  .... thanks !

----------


## RobertN

Man, my aloe plant leaves never get that big. Obviously I can't grow it outside in Indiana but I do have a plant by the window in the kitchen. We usually cut one of the leaves off and squeeze out the gel or juices onto a burn.

----------


## Rick

Repot it into a larger pot. Once a plant gets root bound it will grow no larger.

----------


## bushrat82

> Must be his dogs.  It has no/very little smell at all.


Yep, it's the dogs peeing on it.  While aloe has no strong smell, I think it smells kind of like fresh corn.. kind of a fleeting fragrance.

----------


## Rick

> I think it smells kind of like fresh corn


Before or after dogs pee on it? What? I'm just askin'. Sheeesh.

----------


## Ed McGill

I find myself constantly cutting small pieces off my aloe plant. It's got so many great uses. I've also been seeing a lot of Aloe Vera Juice drinks in stores..has anyone made their own Aloe juice? If so, please let me know how. Thank you.

----------


## bushrat82

> Before or after dogs pee on it? What? I'm just askin'. Sheeesh.


Before.  Now after the dogs pee on it? Well that kind of depends on what the dogs have been eating.   :Shifty:

----------


## crashdive123

After and it smells like Bear Grylls.

----------

